# What size?



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

What size cage would two indoor dwarf rabbits need? 

I'd like to get some in the future (as in a few years :lol: ) but I have no idea how much space I would need!

Yeah, I like planning


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Think it would depend on how much out of cage time they would get i guess. But I guess 5 ft is minimum really. If they had an open cage then could be a lot smaller cos would only be needed for sleeping possibly and or litter tray.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Depends on the house I end up living in, ideally I'd like to have a room where they could be shut in (for safety. when out etc) but always have the run of that room. If I wasnt able to give them the run of the house I would get a very large cage. 

May end up having outdoor rabbits, depends on the size of the garden. I have got to have a veggie plot, as long as theres room after that then they could go in the garden. 

Ohhh I wish I could move now, would be able to plan properly then!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Depends on the house I end up living in, ideally I'd like to have a room where they could be shut in (for safety. when out etc) but always have the run of that room. If I wasnt able to give them the run of the house I would get a very large cage.
> 
> May end up having outdoor rabbits, depends on the size of the garden. I have got to have a veggie plot, as long as theres room after that then they could go in the garden.
> 
> Ohhh I wish I could move now, would be able to plan properly then!


I have my own animal room.....and my own rabbit shed Singing:Singing: :arf:

I think rabbits are generally happier outside, and if you have a nice big shed then you can convert it to attach a run.

But there are people on here (I think Waterlily is who I am thinking of) who have fantastic set ups in rooms of the house. If they had a room guess that would be their cage!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Could you convert a kids playhouse thing...?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Could you convert a kids playhouse thing...?


:thumbup: Yup am sure someone else has done that too!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if you have to get a cage at all I would got for Trixie Outdoor Rabbit Enclosure 216x116x65cm Rabbit Runs for Sale and put a few litter trays down


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> if you have to get a cage at all I would got for Trixie Outdoor Rabbit Enclosure 216x116x65cm Rabbit Runs for Sale and put a few litter trays down


ooh that is a fantastic price!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

for the size its a much better option than an indoor cage


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Some people also use large dog crates with an extra level built in instead of an indoor cage, these are pretty good as they are big!

If you go to the rabbit rehome forum there are tons of housing ideas/pictures there both indoors and outdoors ones


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

For one of my setups inside (I have 2 groups and 2 singles inside at the moment) I have a 48" dog crate with a run attached, although the door to the run is never shut lol.
I think the whole of that setup cost around £75, which is half the price of a cage marketed for rabbits and at least 3 times the size :thumbup:


----------

